# cold smoke generator



## africanmeat (May 3, 2011)

Hi guys i need some help i can not find a A-MAZE-N in South Africa so  made my on one. last week i found a different one from UK it is sold in South Africa as   PRO Q smoke generator







	

		
			
		

		
	
  any info on it. it cost 57$

is it any good  i saw  it on youtube    looks good bat anything can look good on youtube

thanks .

Ahron


----------



## scarbelly (May 3, 2011)

How much is it to ship one to South Africa?  Just pay me for the cost of the unit and shipping to you and I will get one from Todd and send it so you can have a good unit instead of that thing


----------



## africanmeat (May 9, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> How much is it to ship one to South Africa?  Just pay me for the cost of the unit and shipping to you and I will get one from Todd and send it so you can have a good unit instead of that thing


Thanks i go't  from Todd a friend in the usa he will bring it


----------

